# Facebook helps FBI bust $850M cybercrime ring



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Good going FBI! Nabbed some malware dealers who used a botnet and Facebook to hijack bank and credit card info....

here's the link to the story on MSN

http://news.msn.com/science-technology/facebook-helps-fbi-bust-dollar850m-cybercrime-ring


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good on them...:up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, that FBI thing is good, but is it anywhere *near enough?* More about the upcoming hacking being talked about for several months >>> http://regator.com/p/257799356/russian_hacker_is_planning_a_massive_cyber_campaign/


----------

